# Goats with sunken eyes - please help!



## TPMemnoch (Aug 30, 2020)

Good morning,

Woke up this morning to a goat with both eyes starting to noticeably sink inwards.  He is neutered, 13 years old, no other health problems (ever).  I have 5 goats (boer/nubian mix) and no one else seems sick.   Ringo is the leader, but today he is lagging behind, seems skinnier and eyes sinking inward.  Eating and drinking fine, not laying down, etc..   No fever, no discharge, no other symptoms.  Vets are closed on Sundays and the vets around here are not willing to do farm calls for one goat. I cannot seem to find anything online that would explain what his problem is.  Can anyone here offer any advice?  Thanks so much!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 3, 2020)

Emeciated? Bad teeth preventing him from eating enough? Internal parasites?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 3, 2020)

Is he dehydrated?


----------

